# Advice - re: landlord



## redz (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I am looking for some advice with regard to a situation we have with our landlord.

Our lease is due to expire at the end of nov and we were quite happy to renew this. We met with our landlord a couple days ago to finalise rental price etc and he requested that the rent cheque be paid now (this is a month before our new contract is due to start). My first question is: is the landlord legally allowed to request early payment (its not a post-dated cheque he is requesting) of the annual rent?

We have explained that our rental allowance will not be paid to us until the anniversary of the renewal of our rent, so are only able to provide a post-dated cheque in line with the date the new contract starts.

Ever since, my husband has received numerous calls asking if there is any way that we could provide the rent early - he has explained over and over that there is no way we can pay the rent early!

We are suspicious that the landlord is due to make one of the stage payments on the property and is the reason for the urgency in receiving the cheque. My second questions is: if the landlord defaults on the stage payment, do we have any rights as tenants?

I have tried to call the rent committee numerous times, but on my call getting transferred to the appropriate person, it is never answered.

Any advice you can provide would be great... Confused as to what to do...

Many thanks in advance


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

its up to you, you can do it as a favor but then you end up paying for time your not using unless the tenancy contract states 13 months e.t.c

do not pay for time your not using. he obviously needs the money if he cant accept a post dated cheque..

if he defaults on a payment depending on what developer it is they will wait around 3 weeks before reclaiming the property then you will have to deal with the developer on what steps to take next.......


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear , 

There is no harm in paying advance, in your revised contract, terms of payment will mention the cheque# and dates.. if during the current tenure he was good then no need to worry , you can ask some compensation against this like wear & tear or discount anything...

If he defaults in stage payments the developer can ( in current situation never) 
re-posses the apartment you are allowed to complete your existing tenancy contract and at time of renewal you will be dealing with developer or new owner.

But all this will happen after your approval means assignment of contract will be signed and will be acknowledged by you , mentioning all terms and condition , if in case you donot wish to sign, the owner will repay you back all remaining cheques and payments and you need to vacate.

Best Regards





redz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for some advice with regard to a situation we have with our landlord.
> 
> ...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah if your paying early just make sure its in the tenancy contract under payment terms and observations.


----------



## redz (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for their advice. We have now come to an agreement, so fingers crossed all goes smoothly from here.

Thanks again


----------

